

Gchat concept app for iOS - whalesalad
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Gchat-concept-iOS-app/7256351

======
luckyjohn7
The contacts list menu on the side looks great, I love how so many apps are
adopting a nice side menu instead of permanent tabs that get in the way.

How long did you spend on this?

------
schiang
this app would be AWESOME

